# Motobecane Le Champion Ti Heat stickers



## jjmurch1 (Nov 16, 2002)

Can someone tell me if their is a clear coat over the stickers on the ti frames.
Thanks.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*I don't think so*

Mine have been scratched away in a few small places. I think they are just decals.


----------



## jjmurch1 (Nov 16, 2002)

thanks, the bike was sold out so i went with the Super Strada. I think the gearing will be much better for the steep hills here in the sf bay area and saved a few bucks also. Just getting back into ridding and the climbs are killing me, but getting better after each ride. The bike is due on 10/4.


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

Poppadaddio said:


> Mine have been scratched away in a few small places. I think they are just decals.


I'm seriously considering buying this bike. Could you please post pics to confirm that these are decals. Thanks!


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

I tried, but I don't have a camera capable of focusing close enough to clearly show. There is one area on the top tube where the graphic is being scratched away because that is where I [carelessly?] clamped it on my work stand. I would say that they are definitely decals, but how easy it would be to remove them is your guess.


----------

